# New hood for a 55 gallon tank...



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

So i gave up on my old hood and im now looking for a hood that is 36 inches and want to do as many watts as i can..... however the ones im looking at only have 110 ish which is barely enough for 2watts per gallon and im wanting to do close to 4 anyone know of a good hood for a good price?


----------



## Indiana Hurricane (Feb 14, 2010)

Archeryfreak said:


> So i gave up on my old hood and im now looking for a hood that is 36 inches and want to do as many watts as i can..... however the ones im looking at only have 110 ish which is barely enough for 2watts per gallon and im wanting to do close to 4 anyone know of a good hood for a good price?


check out the How to section


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Like Indiana Hurricane said, theres a topic about a 55g hood walk through in the Do It Yourself section that I made. 
*
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-large-hood-55g-walkthrough-7596.html


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, do it yourself. That many wpg on a 55g will cost you a good amount.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

i waisted no time! i looked it up last night and did a similar set up! and it is all nice and bright now i went with 6 27 watters! and it looks amazing i was able to use the stock hood to make it look like it came from the factory! and it is great ill post a pic or 2


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Archeryfreak said:


> i waisted no time! i looked it up last night and did a similar set up! and it is all nice and bright now i went with 6 27 watters! and it looks amazing i was able to use the stock hood to make it look like it came from the factory! and it is great ill post a pic or 2


*Wow thats fast, took me about 3 days to make mine. 6x 27 watters sounds about right. I use 5x 23watts on my 55. I used to have 8 but it was too bright. *


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

it helps that i had the hood already and just put in the pieces i needed. i was missing the ballasts for the hood so i ripped out the old bulbs and put in different ones. i know you said in your post the wattage of the bulbs and such but i was wondering if oyu knew the brand and such too. im just a bit nervous taht the bulbs i got are the wrong ones. 2 of them were from a frog tank that i had made before so i know they are uva and uvb bulbs but i wana make sure that everyone of them is a good solid bulb


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I used CFL pigtail bulbs 23watt 6500K spectrum daylight brand is Bright Effects. Bought them at Lowes in a 4peice package for $11.*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd like to see a pic of using the stock hood if you don't mind posting. I've built ones for both of my 125gal tanks, my 75gal and 29, similar to what NursePlaty did.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

ok so 2 questions... how does that do with a lot of plants and second how do you post pics?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*It works well with my tank. See the picture below in my signature? Very lush and I like it. To post pics you need to upload them to the gallery first. Then go to the picture and copy the one that is for forums.*


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

as you can see im missing a couple cause i didnt want to go out and get the wrong ones cause that would be sad!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yep those are the same bulbs I got, looks like it . Good work. If you want you could paint the insides of the canopy white. It reflects a great deal of light. Or just the area around the bulbs. *


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good job! Looks good.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

im thinking of trying reflective flashing tape....... it is pretty great! and i think it would help as much as the white paint


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you talking about the bright metal finish tape that they use on A/C stuff? If you are, don't waste your money. It has great adhesion qualities, but doesn't stick to well to things like wood. Over time it starts to peel off.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I used to use foil thinking it would reflect more light. You would be surprised how much white reflects.*


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

my hood is actually a plastic mold still not looking like i should go with that?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those bulbs don't get hot at all though. You can grab with your hand.


----------

